# Why I hate (and love) all of you



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

I've just looked at my CD spending since I've joined this site, and......let's just say it's not pretty 

I blame all of you for this recent uptrend in CD purchases. And yet, there's a warm, tingly feeling inside of me when I look, as my wall of CD's is growing 

So, thank you all for your recommendations, and while the angel side of me says "stop buying CD's", the devil inside me keeps getting more and more :devil:

I think I like the devil side more


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

It's a common problem on TC. The other difficulty is where to put them all. Many members complain that they need to move other things out to find places for all their CD's.

Stay away from the hi-fi forum as well because that will only encourage you to spend even more money on better equipment in order to appreciate your collection better.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh, it is just money, it is supposed to be spent on records!
Keeping it in a bank account will not yield as much happiness!

/ptr


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ptr said:


> Oh, it is just money, it is supposed to be spent on records!
> Keeping it in a bank account will not yield as much happiness!
> /ptr


I get very little interest if the money is left in the bank, but I have much interest in buying CDs.


----------



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

What type of CDs? Certificate of Deposit or the fun kind? 

And I appreciate the warning Florestan, but now I'm intrigued, so I just *have* to go check out the H-Fi Forum. Stupid devil :devil:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, go ahead and keep buying CDs if that's bringing you lots of fun and joy. There are plenty of ways to use your money that won't lead to those 2 things, things best left aside. As to myself, I've not had that much money to buy CDs, however I lost interest in buying music since I use a host of websites and radio stations that I can hear the majority of the things I want plus new things.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

BRHiler said:


> What type of CDs? Certificate of Deposit or the fun kind?


Ah yes, I missed the better pun to have little interest in bank CDs but much interest in music CDs.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Collecting CDs is a generally harmless occupation. You get great music, the artists gets a royalty (we can only hope). There are worse problems to have. (If collecting CDs is a problem)


----------



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> Collecting CDs is a generally harmless occupation. You get great music, the artists gets a royalty (we can only hope). There are worse problems to have. (If collecting CDs is a problem)


I don't have a problem man.... I can stop any time I want! Oooooo, Look. Falstaff for $9.99!!!!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Taggart said:


> It's a common problem on TC. The other difficulty is where to put them all. Many members complain that they need to move other things out to find places for all their CD's.


I periodically give away stacks of cds to friends (one or two of which I always regret losing and replace later). I recommend it as a feel-good way to save space. I was recently rewarded for one of these fits of generosity with a bottle of Talisker, so I know who will be the beneficiary of future culls.

This is just by the way.

*p.s.* Welcome to the forum, BRHiler.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Yea, sometimes I give a couple CDs away and it makes me feel better. I have given away several Messiah sets, but still own four sets.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Why don't you subscribe to Gramophone or Fanfare? They have plenty of recommendations to part you from your cash.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

As long as your not going into debt, keep buying! Music is one of the greatest joys in life.

And I think I speak for everyone here at TC: Your welcome!

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

BRHiler said:


> I don't have a problem man.... I can stop any time I want! Oooooo, Look. Falstaff for $9.99!!!!


Heh! Heh! "Hooked on the feeling", as the song says.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I can afford more than I'm buying, but I make sure to limit myself to two or three a month. I'm trying to make better selections that way and researching the purchases is often as enjoyable as the listening.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Just bought a couple more CDs today. I think I have purchased over a dozen CDs this month. I maybe have a problem!


----------



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

Yeah, I just got 8 more this past weekend. Unfortunately my "wishlist" on Arkivmusic seems to keep going up instead of down


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Weston said:


> I can afford more than I'm buying, but I make sure to limit myself to two or three a month. I'm trying to make better selections that way and researching the purchases is often as enjoyable as the listening.


I enjoy doing the research as well. However, I do not enjoy the amount of time it takes. I find I get completely lost and lose all track of time reading stories, reviews, commentary, and histories of certain recordings



Florestan said:


> Just bought a couple more CDs today. I think I have purchased over a dozen CDs this month. I maybe have a problem!


What's the problem? I have absolutely no idea how that could be a problem.



BRHiler said:


> Yeah, I just got 8 more this past weekend. Unfortunately my "wishlist" on Arkivmusic seems to keep going up instead of down


My wishlist on Amazon has never gone down in a consistent manner. Year after year (Often month after month) it just grows and grows and grows and grows....

V


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Weston said:


> *I can afford more than I'm buying, but I make sure to limit myself to two or three a month. I'm trying to make better selections that way and researching the purchases is often as enjoyable as the listening.*


That's all weird...totally foreign to The Rules of Addiction.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Researching recordings is a lot of fun, but very time consuming. Then there is the anticipation, especially when you order off Amazon from a seller in Europe and it takes about a month to arrive. I am still awaiting Rossini La Cenerentola that I ordered several weeks ago, but have re-read the synopsis. Sure hope it comes with English libretto or I will be buying one next.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

one more CD and an opera DVD on the 30th making the month total close to 15!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

M.A.S

Music Acquisition Syndrome......There is no known cure, thank the almighty!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Badinerie said:


> M.A.S
> 
> Music Acquisition Syndrome......There is no known cure, thank the almighty!


Spotifys may be prodromal, the full syndrome requires an EMI scan for definitive diagnosis, can last a Deccade or more, and sometimes responds to Hyper Ion treatment...


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I wouldn't Argo with that.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Worse yet is Music Acquisition Disorder or MAD. I think many of us have a touch of MADness in this musical pursuit.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Worse yet is Music Acquisition Disorder or MAD. I think many of us have a touch of MADness in this musical pursuit.


Ah, that requires a full Symphonic Cycle-analysis...


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I currently have 260 CDs on my Amazon wish-list and I NEED every single one!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I currently have 260 CDs on my Amazon wish-list and I NEED every single one!


You need to win the lottery and retire so you can buy and listen to them all! :lol:


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I currently have 260 CDs on my Amazon wish-list and I NEED every single one!


Of course you NEED every single one. I have over 350 CDs on my Amazon wish-list and I TOO, *NEED* every single one.

I'm trying to understand the point of your post!

V


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I got CDs when an audiophile member of my family die. So I don't have to spend money.  I'm a poor girl.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

BRHiler said:


> I've just looked at my CD spending since I've joined this site, and......let's just say it's not pretty
> 
> I blame all of you for this recent uptrend in CD purchases. And yet, there's a warm, tingly feeling inside of me when I look, as my wall of CD's is growing
> 
> ...


But you must have enjoyed the hours spent listening to the music - the pure pleasure of those lovely notes. and you can experience that over and over with CD/music.


----------

